# Construction of my fishroom



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

My fishroom


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like it's gonna be a nice spot with lots of room. What plans do u have for tanks? Is it a part of a living area?


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

looks like its gonna be sweet


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

Rockydog said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a nice spot with lots of room. What plans do u have for tanks? Is it a part of a living area?


Hi

I will put several aquariums, cichlids Americans, especially invertebrates and bettas ... but then when I see


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

balachel said:


> looks like its gonna be sweet


Thanks


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

wow looks great, completely open to the outside? im guessing its quite warm all year round in portugal...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

gordonrp said:


> wow looks great, completely open to the outside? im guessing its quite warm all year round in portugal...












Very nice Jose'! What is routed on the wall behind the stands? Air, filtration, or electrical? Please keep us informed opcorn:


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

stones that are colei, can serve as a background.

Soon put more photos of construction.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice build, keep us updated.


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

any updates yet


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

clear


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

clear


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

clear


----------



## JosÃ© Garcia (Aug 16, 2008)

soon


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

... what was clear supposed to mean??


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

BurgerKing said:


> ... what was clear supposed to mean??


Sometimes when you send a reply it doesn't post quickly enough and you think your computer goofed and you hit submit again and again. Of course it did submit and so did all the other clicks. I've done this myself a time or two. 

I'm sure he put "clear" in to to show it was a repeat of his answer in the fourth of a row post which was "Soon  ".


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Jose?


----------

